# Sick budgie suddenly acting tamed (not lethargic)



## FurryBadgers (May 9, 2018)

Hello all,

So a while ago one of our birds was diagnosed with kidney disease. The vet suspects it could be cancer, but because his kidneys were so large to begin with it's difficult to diagnose. He generally looks fluffed up, and sometimes can nap quite a bit (so yeah, definitely ill).

Anyway, I've been converting them all to a low-protein pellet diet which is WORKING! He was very underweight when we started and now he's a bit of a fatty, so we have to bring his weight down instead! I'm actually preparing their food by doing this 'cake' mix of the pellets watered and mixed with seeds which I provide at regular intervals (to avoid it going off).

The thing is, in the last day or so, he's become incredibly tame and inquisitive. He's normally kept to himself or the other budgies, but now he's taken a renewed interest in us. He keeps flying onto our heads/shoulders, nibbling our clothes and even attempting to occasionally cuddle. He also likes to land on different things around the room, and also likes to fly around the house to look at different rooms. He NEVER did this before, and it's freaking me out. Bearing in mind that we have had him for over 3 years.

So is there something I've done to promote this behaviour? Could it be that I've been limiting his millet and been preparing their food rather than leaving it in all bowls all day, so he's more interested in being our friend?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's always interesting how budgies' personalities can change. 
I'm glad to hear that he (name?) has become more interested in being around you and exploring.

Obviously the change in diet has had a good effect on him and with the differences in feeding methods he has probably become more aware that you are the one providing all those yummy goodies.

Enjoy the wonder and delight in having him choose to want to be with you! :thumbup:*


----------

